# Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?



## Administrator (3. Juni 2005)

*Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Exar-K (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Gothic Specials hatten wir genug, also präsentiert uns einen Elder Scrolls Bericht.


----------



## Helioslade (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				Exar-K am 03.06.2005 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic Specials hatten wir genug, also präsentiert uns einen Elder Scrolls Bericht.




Also ich kann davon nich genug bekommen   
Aber n Bericht über Oblivion würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Volcom (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

lieber über dungeon siege 2


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Ganz klar: Lord of the Rings: Online..


----------



## KONNAITN (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				Exar-K am 03.06.2005 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> präsentiert uns einen Elder Scrolls Bericht.


Jup, aber nicht nur! Ich hoffe ihr verwendet das Ergebnis in erster Linie als Prioritäts- Ranking, denn nur 1 ausführlicheres RPG- E³-Preview wäre mir defnitiv zu wenig, nachdem das Augenmerk in der aktuellen Ausgabe vor allem auf Action und Strategie-Titeln lag.


----------



## UUCrashOverwrite (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

mir fehlt bei der umfrage eindeutig The Witcher.


----------



## genickschuss (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

mit EA habt ihrs ja besonders...die zahlen wohl am meisten??


----------



## KONNAITN (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				genickschuss am 07.06.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> mit EA habt ihrs ja besonders...die zahlen wohl am meisten??


Öhh...ja. Die Übermacht der EA-Games ist hier wirklich erdrückend. :-o


----------



## R0nin (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				KONNAITN am 07.06.2005 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> genickschuss am 07.06.2005 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Egal, weil gekauft wird eh nur Gothic 3


----------



## KONNAITN (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Rollenspiel-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Wozu überhaupt so eine Quickpoll, wenn dann letztendlich keines dieser RPG-Highlights den Weg ins Heft findet?!

Also ehrlich, die E3 ist längst vorbei und was gab's an Berichten über die zum Teil lang erwarteten Rollenspiel-Kracher dieses Jahres? Eine Seite zu Hellgate: London in der letzten Ausgabe. Aus.  
Dem gegenüber stehen 12 Seiten zu Alen Wake in den letzten beiden Ausgaben. 
-Mir fehlt da etwas die Ausgewogenheit.


----------

